# Scuffing?



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

How does one scruff a hedgehog?


----------



## HedgieHutSA (Jul 1, 2015)

Take your hedgehog between the shoulder blades by the neck and gently lift.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

I have seen this done and maybe it works for some people but I think if I ever did that with Dumbles he would give me the most serious stink eye ever! lol!:lol: :-?


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you guys, I tried it and Karn just gave me the 'what do you think you're doing' look.


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

Just curious... but why would you ever need to scruff a hedgehog?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

There are a few situations where scuffing is beneficial. For example, if you need to check something suspie on their underside, feet or legs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

HedgieHutSA said:


> Take your hedgehog between the shoulder blades by the neck and gently lift.


Also place a hand on their rump to help support their weight.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, Reggie isn't a fan of it either. I generally try to avoid doing it as much as possible


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sarahgx__ said:


> Just curious... but why would you ever need to scruff a hedgehog?


I needed to clip her nails and this stubborn little girl hates it.


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you! Does it make them sort of immobile like it does for cats?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its really only doable with a hedgehog that will allow it. If the hedgehog is tense/defensive, chances are you aren't going to get a proper hold on them and the hedgehog will be in a tense position while you attempt to scruff.


----------

